# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Angjelina Brankovic, e bija e Gjergj Arianitit - 1 korrik

## Seminarist

*Shen. Angjelina ka qene e bija e heroit te shumenjohur shqiptar Gjergj Skender-beg (1414 - 1467)*

Ajo u martua me qeveritarin serb Shen. Stefanin, qe ish i biri i Princit Gjergj Brankovic, i njohur gjithashtu si Despot. Gjate asaj kohe Serbia ishte sulmuar tashme prej Turqise. Ne duart e tyre, Shen. Stefani edhe Angjelina u detyruan te perjetojne vuajtje te medha edhe si pasoje, te poshteruar ata emigrojne ne Itali. Gjate veshtiresive te tyre, cifti i shenjte rriti dy bije, duke i edukuar me pershpirtshmeri edhe jete frymore. Bijte e tyre ishin Kryepiskopet Maksim edhe Shen. Joan, i fundit qe te qeverise Serbine (afro. 1493), para se ti nenshtrohej nje periudhe te gjate skllaverimi.

Pas vdekjes se te shoqit, Shen. Angjelina iu perkushtua jetes murgjerore, edhe u njoh per perpjekjet e saj shpirterore edhe bamiresine e saj. Ajo njihet vecanerisht per perkujdesjen e saj ndaj manastireve serbe edhe ruse. Duke pare se nuk ishte me ne gjendje ti ndihte te gjitha manastireve, ajo iu drejtua me nje apel prekes Princit te madh, Vasil i II-te i Moskes. Ajo shkruajti: " Pushteti tone po i vjen fundi, ndersa tendi sa vjen e rritet. Prandaj edhe te marresh persiper detyren tone per tu perkujdesur edhe ndihmuar Kishat edhe manastiret e shenjta, te ngrejtura prej te pareve tuaj te pershpirtshem edhe te mite."
Me burimet e dhuruara prej Princit Vasil, Shen. Angjelina ndertoi Lavren e Krusheldosk, ku u varrosen me vone edhe eshtrat e saj te paprishme, sebashku me ato te te shoqit te saj Shen. Stefanit edhe te dy bijve te saj Shen. Maksimit edhe Princit Joan. Emrat e tyre jane lidhur ngushte me mbrojtjen e Serbise kunder te pabeseve. Gjate kohes se pushtimit turk, serbet iu drejtuan me lutje qe te liroheshin nga sulmuesit e tyre. Madje edhe jobesimtare jane sheruar prej tyre, edhe u mrekulluan per madheshtine e Beses se krishtere.

Se bashku me Shen. Militsa-n, Shen. Angjelina eshte nje nga shenjtoret me te dashura edhe nderuara te te gjithe shenjtoreve te Serbise. Njerezit e therrasin ate 'majka' (mema) Angjelina.

----------


## Seminarist

Ja nji nga faktet se Gjergj Kastrioti ka pase vajze:

*Enciklopedia Katolike - Italo-Greket*

.......................

*(3)* Pervec kesaj, emigrimi i pare i madh i shqiptareve (Albaneve) qe ndodhi midis 1467 edhe 1470, pas cdekjes se Skenderbeut (*kur e bija e tij, qe ishte bere princesha e Bisignano-s, i ftoi patriotet e saje ne mretnine e Napolit)*

************************

Serish, duhet te dini se une e kam theksu qe ne fillim te temes, duke e fut ne kllapa, se ky (maretsa e Angjelines Kastriote me Stefanin, eshte marre prej nji botimi serb).

Por ne traditen e Kishes shqiptare edhe ne dokumenta te shumte, qe gjenden kudo, Angjelina per te cilen behet fjale ketu, si e shoqja e Stefan Brankovicit, nuk eshte e bija e Skenderbeut, *por e bija e Gjergj Arianitit*, dmth moter e Donikes.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Te nderuar forumiste 
Do te deshiroja te dija me teper persa i takon kanonizimit te Shen Gjergjit nga Dibra, qe festohet me daten 30 Shkurt nga Kisha e Naumit ( Ohrit ), ky Shenjt eshte kanonizuar me 1589 nga po e njejta kishe, por qe dyshimet me çojne te mendoj se behet fjale per Gjergj Kastriotin.
Pastaj edhe e bija e tij Shen Angjelina, e cila festohet me 1 Korrik nga orthodoskset dhe me 14 Korrik nga latinet, me bejne te mendoj se flitet per te njejtin Shenjt, pra per heroin tone kombatar, Gjergj Kastriotin, Skenderbeun. Sapo te mundem, do te postoj edhe ikonat.
Eshte e mundur qe te jem i vetmi qe nuk e dija kete!. Po Kisha jone a e percjell ne Imerologhion ?
Pershendetje.

----------


## Albo

*Shen Angjelina e Serbise*

Shen Angjelina ishte e bija e Princit Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu i Shqiperise. Emri i nenes se saj nuk e dime por dime qe ishte rritur ne besimin e krishtere dhe familja i kish mesuar te donte Perendine.

Shen Stefan Brankovic (9 tetor dhe 10 dhjetor), sundimtari i Serbise, kish ardhur ne Shqiperi qe te shpetonte jeten nga ata qe donin ta vrisnin. Pak kohe para se te vinte ne Shqiperi Shen Stefanin e kishte verbuar pa te drejte sulltani turk si ndeshkim per disa shkelje. Duke qene i pafajshem, Shen Stefani i duroi vuajtjet me kurajo.

Shen Stefani nuk u prit thjeshte si mik ne oborrin e Princit Gjergj, ai u trajtua si nje pjesetar i familjes. Dhe nuk eshte per tu cuditur qe Shen Stefani dhe Angjelina u dashuruan me njeri-tjetrin. Me bekimin e prinderve ata u martuan ne kishe. Pas disa vitesh, cifti u bekua me dy djem: Gjergjin dhe Joanin.

Kur djemte u rriten, Shen Stefani dhe familja e tij u detyruan qe te largohen ne Itali per te shpetuar. Ne ate kohe turqit pushtuan Shqiperine dhe filluan te vrasin burra, gra dhe femije.

Shen Stefani vdiq ne vitin 1468, duke e ene Angjelinen te ve. Nga halli, Angjelina iu drejtua per ndihme sundimtarit te Hungarise. Ai u dha qytetin e Kupinovos ne Sirmie.

Shen Angjelina u largua nga Italia me djemte e saj ne vitin 1486, duke ndaluar me pare ne Serbi per te varrosur ne vendlindje trupin e paprishur te Shen Stefanit.

Femijet e ketyre prinderve te devotshem u bene shenjtore. Gjergji hoqi dore nga pretendimi per fronin per ti lene rradhen vellait te tij Joan dhe vete hyri ne nje manastir dhe mori emrin Maxim.

Joani u martua por nuk pati femije djem. Ai vdiq ne vitin 1503 ne nje moshe te re dhe shume mrekulli ndodhen para relikave te shenjta te tij.

Shen Angjelina jetoi me gjate se burri dhe djemte e saj. Duke patur gjithmone ne mendje shpetimin e shpirtit te saj, ajo hyri ne nje manastir grash. Ajo u nis per te Perendia ne paqe dhe trupi i saj u varros ne te njejtin varr me djemte e saj ne manastirin e Krushedol ne Frushka Gora.

Shen Angjelina perkujtohet gjithashtu ne 10 dhjetor me burrin e saj Shen Stefanin dhe djalin e saj Shen Joanin.

_Burimi: OCA_

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Pershendetje forumiste..., kjo eshte ikona e nderuar e vajzes se Gj. Kastriotit.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Keni te drejte o njerez, por pyetja ime ishte nje pyetje retorike, pohoj, gjithashtu edhe pak provokuese..., une desha te pyes, perse kishat tona shqiptare nuk e kane kanonizuar Gj. Kastriotin si nje njeri i shenjte, megjithe kontributin qe i dha kishes ne pergjithesi...
Mendoni pak, as nuk ka ndonje Gjergj nga Dibra, as nuk ka 30-Shkurt...!
Problemi qendron ketu..., per mendimin tim ( shume modest ), kujt i perket Gjergji, kush nga Kishat ( Katholike o Orthodokse ), duhet ta kanonizoje si Shenjt te tyrin, mendoni sa kohe ka qe nuk kononizojne te njetin shenjt, keto dy kisha..., pra pse nuk behet nje perçapje per ti treguar botes mbare qe ne ne Shqiperi, shkojme mire ( dakort ), midis te krishteresh.
Gjergji luftoi per te gjithe Shqiperine, kunder osmaneve, si i krishtere shqiptar dhe pa ndonje pretendim te veçante apo pa mbajtur anen e nje apo te nje tjeter kishe, ai eshte heroi dhe mbrojtesi i krishterimit dhe jo kotholik apo orthodoks, ai eshte nje shenjt shqiptar, pa u kanonizuar... Ai qe eshte i shenjte, eshte i shenjte per popullin e tij, per ndihmen qe i dha, per kontributin dhe per jeten qe sakrifikoj familjarisht, ai duhet te jete edhe shkaku qe te na bashkoje, te pakten ne harmoni midis popullit tone, pa dallim feje...
Pershendetje forumiste.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Bre kam then asnjiher nuk flitet per familen e tij...
> pse heshtet, s'asht e mundur mos me pas njeri nga ajo famile ose jan ne itali e serbi


Kjo eshta fatkeqesia jone kombetare, sepse historia eshte politizuar, sepse historia eshte krasitur sipas deshirave te njerit apo tjetrit.

Kombi shqiptar nuk ka qene nje popull qe ka jetuar ne ajer, apo nje popull i ardhur nga Azia, por nje popull autokton dhe si i tille ai ka patur marredhenie te thella me fqinjet.

Ne shikojme vetem ate pjese te marredhenieve me fqijet, qe na eshte propoganduar ne menyre primitive, duke anashkaluar apo duke mohuar shume figura historike sic eshte dhe Shen Angjelina.

Duhen thyer shume tabu! Historia e popujve eshte nje liber i madh i mbushur me faqe te bardha dhe te zeza.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Është mirë që, ata të cilët nuk e njohin mirë Historin të mos hapin tema pa lidhje! Nëse dikush ka dashtë të thotë " ja skenderbeu paska pas vajzë dhe ajo qenka martuar me princin serbë" e qyfyre tjera, harron që në kohën e Ske¨nderbeut nuk ishin armiqtë tanë serbët por Osmanllijtë!
 Por e verteta është Kjo:
*Angjelina ka qenë e  Motra e Skënderbeut , e bija e Gjonit dhe e Vojsavës, e parafundit nga motrat sa kishte Skënderbeu:
Gjergj kastrioti Skënderbeu kishte pesë motra: Marën, Jellën, Vllajkën, Angjelinën dhe Mamicën!*
Në kohën e Gjergj kastriotit të martoheshe me ndonjë Turkeshë apo ta ,martoshe vajzën me ndonjë turkë ka qenë njësoj sikurse sot ta martosh vajzën me ndonjë serbë!

Ata që nuk i dijnë mirë të dhënat e Biografis së Skenderbeut por edhe istorin Shqiptare mirë - do të kontribonin më së miri dhe më së shumti nëse nuk do të mirreshin fare me Historin!

----------


## alibaba

Vëllai i vogël i Gjergj Arianitit, Vladani, u martua me vajzën e Gjon Kastriotit, Angjelinën, shumë kohë përpara se Skënderbeu të dilte në krye të luftës antiosmane të shqiptarëve. Djali i tyre Muzaka (i cilësuar si Muzaka i Angjelinës, për t`u dalluar nga i ungji) do të ishte pjesëmarrës në Kuvendin e Lezhës të vitit 1444.

----------


## malo666

me te vertet influenca sllave tek principatat shqiptare paska qene marremendese, pothuajse te gjithe me emra sllave.

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## Baptist

Po cfare beni o Shqiptare? Ju ngaterron propaganda Serbit aq sa ju ben  te hidhni figurat e vetme te shquara qe ju kane mbetur ne rrotat e trenit?

Kisha ortodokse amerikane thote, qe Angjelina qe vajze e *Princit Shqiptar*. Kjo ka rendesi shume te madhe, sepse Komneni nuk quhet princ Shiptar nga Greket, por quhet *Mbret Bizantin*. Dera e Komneneve ka mbajtur skeptrin Bizantin.

Tani pse them qe Angjelina ka qene jo vajza e Princit Shqiptar Skenderbe, por e princit tjeter Shqiptar, Komneneve?

*Stefan "verber" Brankovic*  marton 	 	 	 
1. Angelina Arianit Araniti: Lindur:   - , , , Vdes 1520 nga  


Babai: Gjergj Gjorgj Duras Arianit Araniti    
           Lindur: 1404  - Vdes: 1461  - (Lecce, Italy) nga
Babai: Komnen II Arianit Araniti     
                         Nena: Sakati Sewast Born:      Died:  
Nena: Maria Muzaka      
           Lindur: (1430)   nga
Babai: Andrea III Muzaka Lindur:     vdes? 
                        Nena: Chirana Ana Zenevesi Zenebishi Lindur: 1412, Vdes ?

----------


## Traboini

> *Shen Angjelina e Serbise*
> 
> Shen Stefani vdiq ne vitin 1468, duke e ene Angjelinen te ve. Nga halli, Angjelina iu drejtua per ndihme sundimtarit te Hungarise. Ai u dha qytetin e Kupinovos ne Sirmie._Burimi: OCA_


Me intereson nga cili burim vijne keto informata. Sa vjecar ishte Stefani kur vdiq.

----------


## Traboini

> Nuk duhet e habitshme nqs me te vertet Gjergj Kastrioti ka pas fen ortodokse.


Jo vec ti cuditesh por edhe une. Faktet flasin se ishte katolik, se paku pas kthimit ne Shqiperi. Kete e thot edhe Noli, edhe Athanas Gegaj. Bile edhe nje liber qe jam ka e lexoj momentalisht per Skenderbeun me autor Nelo Drizarin i botuar ne vitet 60 ne Amerik thote se ishte katolik. Nuk me pengon aspak ne qofte se ishte orthodoks, por nuk shoh fakte bindese per kete. Pse u vorros ne Katedralen e Shenkollit ne Lezhe ne qofte se ishte orthodoks. Pse Pal Engjelli-kryepeshkop katolik i Durresit ishte njeriu me afert i tij. Letrat e tij drejtuar selis se shejte trgojne lojalitetin e tij ndaj Vatikanit dhe papes.

----------


## Albo

> Jo vec ti cuditesh por edhe une. Faktet flasin se ishte katolik, se paku pas kthimit ne Shqiperi.


Nese ai ishte "katolik", perse Kisha katolike nuk e nderon si nje shenjtor?




> Nuk me pengon aspak ne qofte se ishte orthodoks, por nuk shoh fakte bindese per kete. Pse u vorros ne Katedralen e Shenkollit ne Lezhe ne qofte se ishte orthodoks. Pse Pal Engjelli-kryepeshkop katolik i Durresit ishte njeriu me afert i tij. Letrat e tij drejtuar selis se shejte trgojne lojalitetin e tij ndaj Vatikanit dhe papes.


Sa per dijeni, Angjelina ishte e bija e nje prej despoteve me ne ze te Epirit, Gjergjit te Madh, Gjergj Arianitit, qe ishte fisniku me famoz ne rradhet e shqiptareve, me i fuqishmi si nga ana financiare edhe nga ajo ushtarake, dhe i pari qe e nisi luften kunder turqve. Gjergj Arianiti qe na ka lene trashegimi te artit kishtar bizantin me permasa universale, nuk ka se si ti jepte vajzen e tij per nuse nje "romano-katoliku".

Pal Engjelli, eshte pinjoll i nje prej familjeve perandorake bizantine, familjes se Engjejve, me nje trashegimi shekullore orthodhokse. Konvertimi i tij ne katolicizem ishte nje "konvertim politik" kur Engjejt u larguan nga Konstandinopoja drejt Perendimit pasi Konstandinopoja ra ne duart e turqve.

Kisha e Shen Kollit ne arkitekture tregon qe eshte nje kishe orthodhokse e jo latine, pasi eshte ndertuar si ne stil bizantin edhe me fytyre nga lindja. Dhe per kete deshmojne shume vizitore te huaj qe e kane vizituar ne shekuj, per kete deshmojne edhe disa prej doreshkrimeve me te vjetra te shqipes nga prelate romano-katolike, jo vetem per kishen e Shen Kollit por edhe per plot kisha te tjera.

Ti shkruash nje leter me respekt e per ndihme Papes se Romes apo princerve katolike kur je ne nevoje, nuk do te thote se je "katolik". 

Albo

----------


## Albo

> me te vertet influenca sllave tek principatat shqiptare paska qene marremendese, pothuajse te gjithe me emra sllave.


Nje shenjtore shqiptare nderohet si "Nena e Serbise" dhe malos me shenjen e antikrishtit i bejne pershtypje "emrat sllave".

Shqiptaret nuk kane patur "emra sllave" por duke qene se historia nuk eshte dokumentuar ne shqip por ne sllavishte, greqishte e latinishte, ta pret mendja qe emrat e shqiptareve do te sllavizoheshin, greqizoheshin apo latinizoheshin. Dhe nuk do shume mend ta shikosh kete gje, mjafton te shikosh emrin qe shqiptaret i kane dhene vendit te tyre, Shqiperi, dhe emrin qe e njohin te huajt, Albani.

Albo

----------


## DYDRINAS

[DOC]
Syllabys
File Format: Microsoft Word - View as HTML
9. Women saints in Serbia: queen Yelena d'Anjoy, duchess Angelina Brankovic. Two women of Catholic origin, both married to Serbian rulers, of which one was ...
www.crc.ceu.hu/ocrc/syllabi/syll14064/Tomin.doc - Similar pages

Sipas ketij dokumenti del se ajo ka qene katolike.




Statuja e saj ne France  (marre nga: http://www.perillos.com/angelina_1.html)

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> [DOC]
> Syllabys
> File Format: Microsoft Word - View as HTML
> 9. Women saints in Serbia: queen Yelena d'Anjoy, duchess Angelina Brankovic. Two women of Catholic origin, both married to Serbian rulers, of which one was ...
> www.crc.ceu.hu/ocrc/syllabi/syll14064/Tomin.doc - Similar pages
> 
> Sipas ketij dokumenti del se ajo ka qene katolike.
> 
> 
> ...


Ore ata mund te thone edhe qe ish muslimane...
O vellezer, po ende nuk e kuptuat qe serbet vetem te mos pohojne qe nje shqiptare ( qofte ajo bije e Gjergj Arianitit o e Gjergj Kastriotit ) dhe qe eshte fakt qe ishte orthodokse ajo dhe familja e saja, te behej despote e Serbise. Nuk eshte e lehte per tu gelltitur per serbet e sotem
Ata ( serbet ) nder shekuj kane manipuluar historine tone dhe te tyren, kane assimiluar qellimisht popullaten shqiptare orthodokse, kane maskuar kishat tona qe shpesh i perkasin nje periudhe edhe me te hereshme se vet ardhja e tyre ku jane sot, kane mashtruar me trillimet e tyre opinionin europian, kane inçentivuar kthimin e pjeses shqiptare qe sdesh te asimilohej per te ardhurve sllave dhe kane mbajtur ( me ndihmen e turkut ) nen zgjedhe tokat shqiptare ku vazhdojne edhe sot
Pra kjo studiuesja svetllana, ti mbaje per vehte ato konkluzionet e saja, serbet nuk pranojne qe shqiptaret te jene orthodoks perpara tyre dhe qe jemi ne qe u kemi mesuar atyre ( serbeve ) si behet kryqi me tre gishta, pasi me te vertete u udhezuan nga Kostantinopoja Shenjtet Method dhe Qirilli, por ata me pare ishin dhe kaluan ne territoret shqiptare dhe Kryepeshkopate shqipatare si ajo e Ohrit, per serbet sot, pas ngjarjeve tragjike ne shekuj dhe konvertimeve te shqipove, boll qe shqiptaret te emertohen katholik o musliman, per ta eshte e njejte pasi keshtu do ta kishin shume te lehte te realizonin qellimet e tyre, si banues autoktone, si te vetmit orthodokse dhe mbrojtes te Orthodoksise se Shenjte, por ata gabohen! Nuk ishte Serbia qe beri lufte 500-vjet, kur ata pranuan te ishin vasale te sulltanit, si pjesa me e madhe e Ballkanit, Shqiperia ishte i vetmi vend ne Ballkan qe vazhdonte luften kunder turkut dhe kultures se tyre arabo-aziatike, ishte i vetmi vend i krishtere qe vazhdoi luften dhe pranoi kapitullimin ta kushte edhe pse ra qendra, Kostantinopoja!
Serbet sahanlepires dhe sllavet ne pergjithesi, ulen koken perpara me te fortit, kur neve ne gati kater dekada shuajtem tre gjenerata, kur gjysma qe mbeti mori arratine larg atdheut, e pra jane tamam keto serbe qe shqiptarin ta emertojne sido qe te jete, vetem te verteten qe do ti diskreditonte, ta mohojne.!

----------


## Baptist

> [DOC]
> Syllabys
> File Format: Microsoft Word - View as HTML
> 9. Women saints in Serbia: queen *Yelena d'Anjoy*, duchess Angelina Brankovic. Two women of Catholic origin, *both married to Serbian rulers, of which one was* ...
> www.crc.ceu.hu/ocrc/syllabi/syll14064/Tomin.doc - Similar pages
> 
> Sipas ketij dokumenti del se ajo ka qene katolike.
> [/URL])


Kjo e para Helena D'Anjou ka qene nje LESH e martuar me despot serb! Ajo ka qene Nena e Karl Topise e martuar me Andrea Topine pasi qe ky e rrembeu nga anija e te jatit per ne Napoli.

Serbet e felliqur ja kane mohuar perkatesine Helena de Bordenaux de Bordenaux nje frenge tjeter me status me te ulet se Anjou-te, per te marre ne Serbi kuroren mbreterore frenge. Eshte pe rte qare dhe qeshur kur thone qe Helena "D'Anjou" kur po vdiste kishte prane nje bust te madam de Bordenaux (mbretereshe bizantine). Po horra, e kishte sepse qe nena e saj!.

Bejini pak ADN shenjtes D'Anjou dhe do ta shihni se do ju dale frenga de Bordenaux nga dera bizantine. Tmerr cfare i kane bere historise. Kurse papagallet dhe kuajte e bardhe te Trojes fuqizojne keqinforminim.

----------


## Archon

Shqiptarët janë një popull euforik, me ndjenja të forta emocionale dhe tolerant, të cilët nuk janë kujdesur shumë për të shkruar historinë e tyre në përgjithësi. Kanë qenë të huajt ata që kanë shkruar në përgjithësi historinë e popullit shqiptar, dhe është e kuptueshme që këta të huaj të bëjnë shpeshherë edhe shtrembërimet e ngjarjeve historike ose të fshehin të vërtetat e krenarisë të kombit shqiptar.




Arkivat dhe bibliotekat e botës dhe manastiret e vendeve fqinje me Shqipërinë fshehin shumë të dhëna rreth shqiptarëve, ndoshta në këto vende gjenden edhe libra të shkruar në gjuhën shqipe të shek.XI. Si pasojë e këtyre që thamë më lart kemi mungesa të lidhjeve të shumë ngjarjeve duke krijuar një boshllëk të madh në historinë tonë kombëtare.

Shën Angelina ose Nëna Angelinë që serbët i përkulen dhe i falen me aq dashuri dhe përkushtim është një vajzë shqiptare. Për këtë figurë ne do japim disa të dhëna për t’ia bërë të njohur opinionit se shqiptarët janë një popull vital e me kulturë dhe nga ky popull kanë dalë shumë Shenjtor që bota e krishtere i respekton dhe përkulet para tyre. Prandaj është më e pëlqyeshme kështu se sa të mbahet në heshtje dhe ky fakt i vërtetë që Shën Angelina e Serbisë është shqiptare me gjak, gjuhë dhe edukatë.

Angelina Komneni-Brankoviq (1440-1520) ishte e bija e princit Gjergj Arianit Komnenit (1383-1462). Gjergj Arianit Komnen Golemi Topia kishte për grua Marinë, e cila ishte e bija e Despot Gjin Muzakës. Angjelina Komneni u martua me Despotit serb Stefan Brankoviç (1417-1476), i cili ishte i verbër, ceremonia e kurorëzimit të tyre u bë në qytetin e Shkodrës në Nëntor 1460. Nën mbrojtjen e Skënderbeut çifti i ri qëndroj një vit në Shqipëri ku lindi edhe djali i tyre i parë Georgio Brankoviçi. Më tej me këshillimin të Skënderbeut familja Brankoviç nëpërmjet Lezhës kaluan në Itali pasi Serbia ishte pushtuar nga Turqit. Derisa sa vdiq Despot Stefani jetoj me dhurata bamirësie nga Venediku, Dubroniku dhe Papa. Ai ishte Despot i Serbisë nga viti 1458-1459.

Angelina Komneni nga martesa me Despotin e Serbisë Stefan Brankoviç bëri tre fëmijë, Gjergji – Georgio, Gjoni-Jovanin dhe Marinë. Pas vdekjes së Despot Stefanit në 9 Tetor 1476, Angelina bashkë me fëmijët jetonin në mjerim dhe kështu ajo i shkroi një letër mbretit të Hungarisë Mattias i cili i ftoj për të jetuar në Hungari duke i dhënë titull Despot në Mërgim të Serbisë Georgit më 1486. Në vitin 1496 Georgi u bë murg dhe titullin mbretëro ia la vëllait të tij Gjonit-Jovanit. Georgio u bë kryepeshkop i Beogradit me emrin Maksim-Maxim në vitin 1508, dhe ishte Argjipeshkv deri sa vdiq më 1516.

Gjon-Jovan Brankoviqi e mori titullin Despot më 1496 dhe e mbajti këtë titull deri sa vdiq më 1502, dhe ishte trashëgimtari i fundit i familjes Brankoviqe pasi nuk lanë trashëgimtar të gjinisë mashkullore. Jovan Brankoviçi u martua me Jelenom dhe kishin pesë vajza, pas vdekjes gruaja e tij u martua me Ivanish Berisllaviç duke i dhuruar edhe titullin Despot.

Për përkushtimin dhe devotshmërisë që tregoj Angelina për familjen e saj dhe dashurisë ndaj Zotit, duke ndërtuar manastire për gra, kisha serbe e shpalli atë të Shenjtë. Angelian Komneni e arsimuar dhe e edukuar në familjen prindërore, me dashurinë e saj për bashkëshortin dhe fëmijët qartë tregon shpirtin human të femrës shqiptare. Ajo u martua me një njeri të verbër dhe nuk e braktisi atë kurrë. Kur turqit pushtuan Serbinë, Angelina mori me vete për në Hungari relikat dhe eshtrat e burrit të saj.

Dita e përkushtimit të Shën Angelinës është 30 Korriku, (me kalendari e vjetër 12 Gushti), dita e vdekjes së saj, 1520. Çdo 30 Korrik e tërë Serbia feston për të nderuar dhe kujtuar shqiptaren Angelina Komneni-Brankoviçin. Por Shën Angelina përkujtohet edhe më 10 Dhjetor bashkë me burrin e saj Despot Stefanin. Ajo nderohet si shenjtore nga Kisha Ortodokse Serbe me titullin Shën Angelina, Nënë e Nderuar.

Shumë relika dhe eshtra të familjes Brankoviq ndodhen në Manastirin e Krushedolac, midis tyre edhe krahu i majtë i Nënës së Nderuar Shën Angelinës. Ky manastir që është ndërtuar nga vetë Angelina ndodhet në Vojvodinë afër qytetit Sremit.

Nëse historianët shqiptar do të ishin marrë pak më shumë rreth Shenjtorëve me origjinë shqiptare që bota i respekton dhe i lutet, atëherë ne sot do i faleshim shenjtorëve shqiptar dhe jo atyre grek e sllavë.

(Autori Arben Llalla,  në fusnotë tërheq vërejtjen se shkrimi ka qëllime historike dhe lutet të mos  keqpërdoret politikisht)

----------

